

Setting up a Raspberry Pi, Nginx, DDNS and free SSL as a portal into your home - jtwaleson
http://programmerstrouble.blogspot.nl/2012/10/a-secure-home-gateway-on-raspberry-pi.html

======
bestham
What is the advantage of using a Raspberry Pi as opposed to install Ngnix
direct on you Tomato equipped router? Almost all routers can extend space with
USB keys or similar.

~~~
jtwaleson
Good point, that would be good too! However, it's easier to store stuff on the
Raspi than on the Tomato. I also like working on a full debian environment.

